# Hill Country Weekend



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Spent the weekend near Menard and managed to snap a few pictures!
#1 - Sunrise over the feeder
#2 - Pre-dinner snack
#3 - Morning visitor to my stand
#4 - Rattled up this youngster....came on a sprint and ready to fight!


----------

